# Hosel to floor depth



## shewy (Feb 4, 2015)

If I pop a 43" shaft into a driver head what overall playing length will it be? I know all heads are different but just looking for a roughish answer as I've seen several shaft pulls I quite fancy all coming in at 43".
I don't have the driver head yet so can't measure.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 4, 2015)

depends some on the footprint on the head, whether it's a more normal classic head or one that been 'squashed' to a flatter footprint to put the cg further back to help get the ball up - but that difference will be minimal.

so assuming you don't cut the shaft down & used the full length of the 43" it's going to work out to the handicap players average driver length you would get off the rack so around 45", 45&1/4".
(average length of a driver on the PGA is 44&1/4")

the shaft would on average fit down into the hosel up to the stop at around 1&1/4", can vary some depending on manufacturer.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 4, 2015)

As the_coach posted, it really depends on the particular head.

There are some heads where the depth is 1.25", while there are others where the shaft goes all the way to the ground (bore-thru). And there are even some flavours (Callaway FT3s for example) where different styles can be found in 'the same' head!

The obvious thing to do is to determine which sort of head you have and butt-trim to get your desired length. However, if there's a grip already on the shaft and you don't want to replace it, you are a bit knackered for choice anyway.

The attribute you are after if the 'bottom of bore to ground line' measurement (BBGM). Simply add that to your shaft length and it will give the playing length.


----------



## shewy (Feb 4, 2015)

Just got a reply from Steve at Geek, 1 1/2" so would play at 44 1/2".
Could put a shaft extender in I guess


----------



## the_coach (Feb 4, 2015)

what's the 1&1/2" measurement referring to. just the length of the hosel itself?

the overall length measurement of any club (bar putter) is taken when the club is soled, middle of sole parallel to ground so the club is at 'true' lie. then a fitter would put the 48" steel on the ground & up the back of the shaft (back of shaft being nearest to you in the address position) & measure the whole length from ground up to the point where the 'cap' of the grip starts, so not counting the round cap.


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2015)

Its referring to the bottom of the hosel bore to the floor i.e where the bottom of the shaft touches when inserted, so 43" shaft then 1 1/2" to the floor so overall playing length if 44 1/2"
Not that that's a bad thing,I may try it at that length, I can always extend it if needs be.


----------



## the_coach (Feb 5, 2015)

have not used a driver at 45" long for quite some time myself. can recommend a shorter length for sure. think it would be well worth giving that length a real good go first.

out of interest what driver head is it. typically with the majority of the latest heads the bbgl is 2".

if you do go down the line of using a graphite extender, (just $1.99 here, can use part of an old graphite shaft but requires some sanding down to get same diameter lip to shaft so you don't get a ridge). 

for half inch extra in length you'll add 3 swingweight points so 6grms in all. although only marginally, extending will 'soften' the shaft a tad & move the balance point nearer the handle.


----------



## shewy (Feb 5, 2015)

Its the head in my Sig, the Geek DCT, used one before and it's just an all round solid head, as I'm using a black tie then a slight softening would not be all that bad.
The shaft is 43" and comes gripped so I'll put it in and try it out at 44 1/2" for a while to see how I get on, being a touch on the short side it might work better for me anyway.
I did an experiment a while back and played a driver at 43" and honestly the distance difference was only 5-10 yards at most.
I ordered a shaft extender as I was ordering grips and ferrules anyway, so worst case if I find it's to long I'll stick an extra 1/2" or 1" on it.


----------

